# installer Ubuntu en firewire sur un autre mac



## Maxouel31 (4 Juin 2009)

Bien l'bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si c'était possible d'installer Ubuntu sur le mac d'un pote qui n'a plus de lecteur DVD/cd sur son mac.
On a essayé en mettant mon mac en mode target, il lance donc le CD ubuntu qui est dans mon mac (grâce à refit) et là il est écrit " no bootable device, invalide, insert bootable Cd and press key ".
On a ensuite essayé l'inverse, son mac en mode target, et là enfaite je ne trouve pas comment sélectionner sa partition (crée avec Bootcamp) pour installer Ubuntu dessus. ( j'espère que c'est clair)

Donc .... COMMENT ON FAIT, c'est la panique par ici.

Merci de vos futures réponses


----------



## GillesF (4 Juin 2009)

Ca doit être possible mais comme ça sans avoir le matos devant c'est un peu difficile d'aider :s

Je dirais que le mieux serait de mettre celui sans lecteur en mode target, ensuite tu boot sur le live CD sur "essayer ubuntu sans rien changer sur mon ordinateur" en ayant changé le clavier au passage .

Ensuite, aller voir dans Gparted et sélectionner le DD du mac target (en haut à droite de Gparted je pense). Au cas où, Gparted c'est dans "système->administration->gestionnaire de disque" ou un truc du style (déso, je suis pas sous ubuntu right now ).

Vérifier que la partition Bootcamp est bien là et sinon... ben la créer  Puis lancer l'install en sélectionnant bien la partition sur le DD en target et c'est partit 

Normalement ca devrait aller


----------

